
Ask HN: Why my Hacker News account not accepting my submissions any more? - Renee_Helten
I have been working on hacker news quite a while now. But suddenly it is not accepting and showing my submitted links to the results. Can someone help me out? What happened to my account?
======
tomhoward
For questions like this you should email the moderators - hn@ycombinator.com.

At a guess, posts like this are wildly off topic for HackerNews and will
likely get your account banned:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16902053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16902053)

